# Pensacola native going to the pier tomorrow for the first time in years



## apm1118 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I'm heading out tomorrow to pensacola pier and haven't fished there since before Ivan. Im going with one other experienced fisherman, and two who've never really fished but, I'm the only one who knows the etiquette of the pier. (don't worry, I've already told them about it) We will have to rent our gear but want to get some tips on leaders, bait, whats running, and overall setup. So basically everything. I know kings have been showing up and snapper past couple of days. We are going to get our leaders and stuff at a local bait and tackle on the way. Any help you guys could give would be appreciated greatly.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## DaveS (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm moving to Pensacola this year, what is "Pier etiquette"?

Dave


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Search panhandle pier guide and buy a copy, it will help with the learning curve and I believe one of the members here wrote it.


----------



## DaveS (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank You

Dave


----------

